# Best 1911 for the Money - VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's an update on what I believe to be the best 1911 on the market today, for the money. I honestly do not believe you are going to get a better 1911 in the $600-$800 range. (I only paid $580 out the door when it first came out, sorry!)


----------

